# Is granite dust ok for my chickens?



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

I have access to a ton of it. I was planning on mixing it with cement sand. This is for the run.
Thanks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's smaller than sand grains then no. I guess what I'm saying is if it's powder fine then they could end up breathing the granite into their air sacs when they dust bath.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

It's less fine than diatomaceous earth. I was also thinking of this: http://equine.ca.uky.edu/news-story/using-soil-cement-horse-and-livestock-farms

Any thoughts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are trying to accomplish? That stuff sounds like it would make a hard surface.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

robin416 said:


> What are trying to accomplish? That stuff sounds like it would make a hard surface.


One my birds are digging holes to china. I wish we had gold dust in our soil. Two ensuring dry land in the run as from april to may its mudding season.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You might be better off putting a large load of sand in the run. It drains well and doesn't turn to slop when it gets wet. The side benefit is that the birds dust bathe in it which is very effective at keeping mites at bay.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

you could always put a plastic sheet over the run...It won't solve the problem 100% but it would help an awful lot. That's what I do


----------

